# perfil de la calle



## bumblecat

Hi all!

I am translating the technical specifications of a reconstruction project. It lists: vivienda, comercio, and *perfil de la calle*. What is this last one in English? I'm not really sure what it is in Spanish either...

Thank you!


----------



## k-in-sc

I think here it has to do with maximum building height and other aspects of the character of the street. (I assume you aren't dealing with the technicalities of road paving, which is another possible meaning.) 
Here's a discussion:
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cachew4O7CjA7CYJ:www.arquitectura.com/gep/notas/cpau1/cpau_01.htm+%22PRESERVACI%C3%93N+MORFOL%C3%93GICA+Y+AMBIENTAL+DE+LAS+CALLES+BARRIALES%22&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&lr=lang_es|lang_en


----------



## bumblecat

Thank you so much! I think that's probably what it is, since the magazine this text goes into is for Architecture, Art, and Design. Also, the list includes _vivienda _and _comercio_, so it would make sense that is has to do with maximum building height. I really appreciate your help!


----------



## k-in-sc

Welllllll ... I don't know how much help it is, because I don't think "maximum building height" would be the translation - just that the "perfil" seems to have something to do with height-to-width ratios, etc. So you're back where you started! Sorry!


----------



## bumblecat

Lol, it might not be perfect but it explains what the project is about. It's certainly better than "street profile", unless that is the correct translation...


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, now I feel bad that I might be steering you wrong. I will try to investigate further. And maybe somebody will show up who actually knows ...
Edit: I wonder if the actual term has to do with proportion(s).


----------



## Dlyons

k-in-sc said:


> Well, now I feel bad that I might be steering you wrong. I will try to investigate further. And maybe somebody will show up who actually knows ...
> Edit: I wonder if the actual term has to do with proportion(s).




Well, I don't _know _but the following bilingual site uses "roadway profile" 
http://www.dover.nj.us/Cit-e-Access/news/index.cfm?NID=19988&TID=17&jump2=0


----------



## k-in-sc

That's talking about resurfacing a road, though (I had looked at it earlier). I think the meaning bumblecat is looking for has to do with the architectural proportions/character/? of the street and its buildings.


----------



## bumblecat

So I got a hold of the author of the text through Facebook, and he forwarded the text to me. Here is the paragraph in which he talks about it: 

Con respecto al volumen edificado, hemos imaginado una vivienda de dos pisos, ya que los terrenos críticos (de 8 m de frente y muy profundos) requieren una concentración en el uso del suelo. Esto supone asimismo economías constructivas. La vivienda básica a financiar tiene 60 m2.


  Knowing this, I think _maximum building height_/_volume _could be appropriate enough, no?


----------



## k-in-sc

Jeez, could it mean the "footprint"? Now I'm less sure than ever!
What is the whole sentence or list that contains "perfil de la calle"?


----------



## bumblecat

*Programa*
Reconstrucción urbana post terremoto. Incluye perfil de la calle, vivienda y comercio

Maybe it's a lot more simple than that and just refers to the way the street will look? I'm so lost!

I found this online: Se rectifica el trazado y perfil de la Calle 25 en el tramo definido entre las calles México
Proyectada y Calle 29, producto de la preexistencia, a la vigencia del Plan Regulador
Comunal, de la inscripción de subdivisión Lote 1-A inscrita en el Conservador de Bienes
Raíces el 23 de Mayo de 1991, producto de ésta el eje de la Calle 25 se desplaza hacia el
norte, como de grafica en el plano, y cambia su perfil de calzada 7 mts, 4mts de acera y 10
de área verde, por 7mts de calzada , 5.5mts de acera y un área verde concentrada que
permita la incorporación de esta como parte del proyecto de loteo.


----------



## k-in-sc

And is it of the whole street, or one building that's supposed to harmonize with the rest of the street? And if it's one building, is it residential _and_ commercial? :S


----------



## bumblecat

It's an entire section of the downtown area that fell completely after the earthquake of February. I have a feeling that the answer is rather simple and has to do with street measurements... I added a paragraph I found online to my previous post talking about this.


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, if what it means is "perfil de calzada," then it does have to do with paving after all, right ...?


----------



## bumblecat

MISTERY SOLVED: The author sent me an email himself. In the context of his text, _perfil de calle _is, simply, _the cross section of the street. _

I am adding it for future reference. Have a great weekend and thank you for help and patience!


----------



## k-in-sc

OK, not to beat it to death, but the cross-section in what sense? The buildings, or the paving, or what?
Actually, I was thinking last night about steel "perfiles" and wondering if that might be the key here ...


----------



## bumblecat

I have no idea, but since the text doesn't require any other info and the author himself told me what it was, I am taking the advice and satisfied. Now I can meet my deadline.


----------

